
You can now run Arch & Debian Linux on a Raspberry Pi - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/you-can-now-run-arch-debian-linux-on-a-raspberry-pi/10486
======
shaggyfrog
> Fedora, however, the “official” distribution is still no-where to be found.

Does zdnet have any copy editors left? Apparently not.

------
navs
> Arch Linux is a Linux for expert users.

I've heard this said often and feel it's pushing away potential users. I'm not
even close to an expert user but I've managed well with Arch and its awesome
wiki. It's certainly not as "out of the box" as Ubuntu or Fedora but beginners
shouldn't be scared off.

~~~
Jach
Similar things are said about Gentoo (my preferred distro). I tend to view
both as "Linux for users who want to learn about Linux", along with Linux From
Scratch. Picking your path just determines how much you learn; on the Gentoo
side there are several "easy" paths where you won't learn much. By the time
you're done going through the install process and have maintained a stable
system for a year, I guess compared to most Linux users you're an "expert".

------
alextingle
I'd much rather have Debian than Fedora anyway.

------
c0m47053
Now, if only anyone could get hold of one...

